# Wet saw



## ray_banz (Sep 25, 2017)

I need a wet saw that won’t break the bank, I would just be using it for side jobs... I am carpenter so it won’t get daily use. Just need something to get the job done. What do you recommend?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Whats your budget?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've been using a small 8" wet saw that I bought off the shelf at Lowes 10 years ago and it keeps humming along. It doesn't cut straight but I know how to use it and can make a straight line and cut a circle if need be. 

A descent blade may be more important than which cheap wetsaw to buy. Good technique on a cheap saw can provide better results than an expensive saw. Last recommendation would be to consider a descent tile snapper. My jobs became much faster after picking up a Rubi.


----------



## ray_banz (Sep 25, 2017)

Under $400


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

There are times were you need a wet saw but like another poster mentioned seriously consider a good snapper and grinder with tile wheel. That combo takes care of almost all my tile needs and my wet saw sits in the shop most of the time now.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought a REALLY nice snapper and have hardly used a wet saw since. cheap snappers are a big PITA! Most of my layouts have been fairly simple and just like @platinumLLC a grinder and diamond wheel can take care of the few odd cuts.

If you think you still need a wet saw, I would either rent or start with a cheaper portable (maybe Ridgid?) and put the other money in the snapper.


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Also nice is a diamond blade in a jig saw.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ridgid 4030S is under 4 bills...chit, I use their 4020 and love it...paid 99 bucks on black Friday and worth every penny.

I do have a beauty of a Montolit snapper and other Ishii and Brutus cutters which see most use. 

My next saw is the husqvarna ts 60 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-Til...087434?hash=item4b24735d0a:g:0jgAAOSwrtVZtkt~

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RIDGID-7-i...442742&hash=item4b0fa04140:g:bQwAAOSwt5hYc0R9


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

hard to beat the value of the rigid tile saws, 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-7-in-Tile-Saw-with-Stand-R4030S/203757434

these go on sale all the time, got mine for 200 Canadian


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> hard to beat the value of the rigid tile saws,
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-7-in-Tile-Saw-with-Stand-R4030S/203757434
> 
> these go on sale all the time, got mine for 200 Canadian


I got mine third hand on Craigslist. A lot of DIYers buy 'em to do their bathroom and then sell them off once it's done.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

SPG said:


> I got mine third hand on Craigslist. A lot of DIYers buy 'em to do their bathroom and then sell them off once it's done.


some time i do that with tools as well, beats renting :laughing:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Local pawn shops ?, around these parts the south American boys are always pawning and selling their tools


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> Ridgid 4030S is under 4 bills...chit, I use their 4020 and love it...paid 99 bucks on black Friday and worth every penny.
> 
> I do have a beauty of a Montolit snapper and other Ishii and Brutus cutters which see most use.
> 
> ...


The TS-60 is the saw I own. Very nice saw, great water mangment.

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> The TS-60 is the saw I own. Very nice saw, great water mangment.
> 
> Tom


ya this is one of the nicest tile saws I've ever seen, and the same price as the big Dewalt almost


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Any thoughts on beam saws versus the sliding tables?

The Husqvarna TS 60 looks pretty nice. However, there are some reviews which report some issues with durability.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I really like my MK. 
No one has even mentioned them. 
I’ve had it over 10 yrs. the motor is still original. 
And it has done a ton of cutting. 
Slight adjustment and it cuts laser straight. 
They are all too big and heavy for an old guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

The 7" porter cable is getting rave reviews at another tile group I am a member of. So much so that I bought one.
Its under $200, and the water management is so good that you can cut inside with it.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Rigid seems to be the way most go on that kind of budget...that said, I picked up an Imer saw last fall for under a grand and it's amazing...


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

ray_banz said:


> I need a wet saw that won’t break the bank, I would just be using it for side jobs... I am carpenter so it won’t get daily use. Just need something to get the job done. What do you recommend?


You've a lot of choices at $400, but don't let that number stop you from getting what you truly want/need as it's a crappy feeling to be putting the money out and not getting what you really wanted/needed... years ago, we used to stress over money to buy tools until you realize something... *the customer ultimately pays for all your tools, so get what you believe fits the bill...* even if for side jobs, just add the cost for what you need to make to one job if larger, or in increments for smaller jobs... just be sure to put those fund aside for the purchase so it doesn't get eaten... 

How much you need for the tool will determine whether or not it's feasible to add it as a one-time charge to a job or broken up over multiple jobs...


----------



## Deaknh (Sep 30, 2017)

I have the ridgid with stand, 7". Fits the bill for everything I need to do. Light and easy to set up and clean.


----------

